# grr! when ever i try to go on millsberry.com i always see a "error on page"...



## afigurl999 (Jul 21, 2007)

in the botttom of the screen. this prevents me from playing games what can i do to fix this???


----------



## The Hound (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to TSG...

When you go to the page, does it look like the attached picture, or is the color and graphics wrong?


----------



## afigurl999 (Jul 21, 2007)

The Hound said:


> Welcome to TSG...
> 
> When you go to the page, does it look like the attached picture, or is the color and graphics wrong?


it looks exactly like that its just whenever i try and play a game it wont let me it just stays on that page with a yellow triangle in the bottom left of the screen that says error on page.


----------



## The Hound (May 27, 2007)

Okay...Go to the page, and double click the error message. Post back word-for-word what it says...


----------



## afigurl999 (Jul 21, 2007)

The Hound said:


> Okay...Go to the page, and double click the error message. Post back word-for-word what it says...


problems with this web page may prevent it from being displayed properly or functioning properly in the future you can display this message by double cliking the warning icon displayed in the status bar.

line:74

char:1

error: object expected

code:0

url:http://www.millsberry.com/gamepages/flashgame_ctp.phtml?game_id=420


----------



## The Hound (May 27, 2007)

Click start, settings, control panel, add/remove programs. Look to see which (if any) version of Java you have installed. Let us know what you find.


----------



## afigurl999 (Jul 21, 2007)

The Hound said:


> Click start, settings, control panel, add/remove programs. Look to see which (if any) version of Java you have installed. Let us know what you find.


j2se runtime enviroment 5.0 update 6

publisher:sun microsystems inc.

version:1.5.0.60


----------



## The Hound (May 27, 2007)

Open internet explorer, click tools, internet options, security tab, click 'custom level' button, and make sure 'Active Scripting' and 'Scripting of Java Applets' are enabled.


----------



## afigurl999 (Jul 21, 2007)

The Hound said:


> Open internet explorer, click tools, internet options, security tab, click 'custom level' button, and make sure 'Active Scripting' and 'Scripting of Java Applets' are enabled.


it still wont work should i restart my computer or something??


----------



## afigurl999 (Jul 21, 2007)

do you think that i have to download shockwave or something.Most flash sites i go to never give me this much trouble


----------



## The Hound (May 27, 2007)

You can check your shockwave plugin---back to internet explorer, tools-manage add-ons. Check to make sure that flash is enabled...You might make sure your popup blocker allows all from that site, and that you are set to accept session cookies.


----------

